# I sure am glad I found this...



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

http://www.ehow.com/how_10468_assemble-slot-car.html


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

Some other good links there, too. "How to buy Snap-Together Models" Good info.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

thats just plain retarded, sorry


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Sure -- _N O W_ they publish this stuff . . .

'doba


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

Just think....that website may be somebodies life long accomplishment....


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

Was there a discussion of peanut butter/jelly? Which goes first? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

Ok now that I have the track together, how do I put the car on it?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

jimbo-slots said:


> Ok now that I have the track together, how do I put the car on it?


   OMG! Now THAT is funny!


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

You mean I need a _*car*_?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I wish I knew this before I packed my track back up.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

HOW TO BUTTER TOAST? SHEESH!

Of all the stupid things.........

How about something I can actually use, like how to clean out all of the excess butter from the bottom of the toaster!

:freak:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I wish they had a better description where they suggest taping the track down to the table. My cars keep running into the tape stretched across the track! jk
Jim


----------

